# Coast Guard/ laser vision



## whacker95 (Jun 24, 2007)

Does anyone have any info on laser eye vision for the Coast Guard. I had PRK approx 12 years ago and Im interested in the reserves. Im not sure if Id be disqualified or not because of it.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

From my understanding PRK is allowable, however there is a certain amount of time that must pass after the surgery, and a waiver depending on what program you are going for. The Coast Guard, being a smaller services, seems to be a bit picky about waivers. Just a disclaimer, I do not work for the Coast Guard. I went through the enlistment process with them recently, and dropped for a reserve officer candidate with the Navy. Still working on that =)


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

You will be all set. The Coast Guard will deny only if the preexisting condition has the potential to be a finaicial or liability issue to the Coast Guard. 

On a side note: Go Active Duty. The CGR receives little training and you are more of a paper weight then a help.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

laser vision could be a liability if used for evil










Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Damn, Crvtte, you beat me to the punch!

I read the title to this thread and I thought the same thing; the Coast Guard is handing out laser eye vision? Awesome!


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

PRK is waiverable. I know for the marines its the only accepted form of laser eye surgery due to it replacing the whole lens of the eye. In Lasik they cut a flap. For some reason Lasik is viewed as more problem prone even though the results are not out on this yet.

I would say with your PRK you should be good to go. You _may_ need a waiver but it should not be difficult to obtain.


----------

